# Ghost in the Shell: Cooler erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung des Manga-Klassikers



## CarolaHo (13. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghost in the Shell: Cooler erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung des Manga-Klassikers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghost in the Shell: Cooler erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung des Manga-Klassikers


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. November 2016)

Wenn der epische Kampf gegen den Panzer aus dem Anime enthalten ist, bin ich begeistert!


----------



## Chemenu (13. November 2016)

Was soll denn diese Schlafzimmer Version von Enjoy The Silence.  

Ich hoffe der Soundtrack orientiert sich am Original. Sternenkinder von Klangkarussell wär z.B. mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Worrel (13. November 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Soundtrack orientiert sich am Original. Sternenkinder von Klangkarussell wär z.B. mal ein Anfang.


Was soll dann dieses stumpfe Discobeat, der das Original Thema total zudröhnt? Das hat doch nix mehr mit dem epischen Original zu tun ... 

Bin mal gespannt, was sie sich da als Background Geschichte für den Major ausgedacht haben ...


----------



## Urbs11 (14. November 2016)

... und weil man keine eigenen Ideen hat,verwurstet man einfach alles was man finden kann.
Also im Trailer kommen sie schonmal zumindest überhaupt nicht an die Atmosphäre des Originals heran.
Gerade eben auch weil es mal wieder von Amis gemacht wird... am Ende wird es nur eine dumpfe Ballerei. Während es japanischen animes irgendwie immer gelingt eine Moral zu transportieren etwas was einem zum nachdenken anregt, einen tieferen Bezug zu menschlichen Gefühlen herstellt.


----------



## Xivanon (14. November 2016)

Also entweder ich habe so einiges vergessen, was den Anime betrifft, oder aber "Realverfilmung des Mangaklassikers" ist etwas weit hergeholt. Die einzige Szene, die mir bekannt vorkam, war der Sprung und die anschließende Schießerei.

Aber davon abgesehen, werde ich das Projekt mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Sanador (14. November 2016)

Dank des nicht vorhandenen schauspielerischen Talents von Scarlett Johansson, ist sie perfekt für die emotionslose Protagonistin Motoko.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. November 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dank des nicht vorhandenen schauspielerischen Talents von Scarlett Johansson, ist sie perfekt für die emotionslose Protagonistin Motoko.


So schlecht finde ich sie als Schauspielerin nicht. 

Wenn sich die Macher eher an den Manga halten, wird Motoko wohl keine so griesgrämige Alte werden.  Im Manga ist Motoko deutlich lockerer. Im Anime weniger.


----------



## TheRealBlade (14. November 2016)

Hm ich bin gespannt ob das was wird. Überzeugt hat mich der Trailer davon jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (14. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbQCf8F1JsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Trailer ist zwar nett, aber wieso eine nicht Japanerin für so eine Rolle?
Es hätte meiner Meinung nach zumindest eine Schauspielerin mit asiatischen Wurzeln irgendeiner Art sein können, aber bitte nicht so eine Tante die man erst googlen muss.


----------



## hawkytonk (14. November 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wenn der epische Kampf gegen den Panzer aus dem Anime enthalten ist, bin ich begeistert!


Chick wäre das sicher.  
Allerdings würde ich mich mehr darüber freuen, wenn die Handlung nicht vergeigt wird bzw. sich nicht nur auszugsweise an der Vorlage bedient. So ist mir zwar nicht so wichtig, dass ursprünglich japanische Charaktere nicht unbedingt von Japanern gespielt werden (z. B.  Motoko und Batô). Wenn die Charaktere, bzw deren Hintergründe, aber umgeschrieben worden sein sollten - wie es der Trailer andeutet - dann wäre das ärgerlich. Das betrifft auch Japan, als Ort der Handlung, da schließlich auch politische, wirtschaftliche und soziale Themen eine Rolle bei GitS spielen - ganz besonders bei der Reihe "Der lachende Mann". Eine gute Adaption besteht meines Erachtens nicht einfach nur aus ein paar hübschen Bildern und einer angenehmen Musik.

Bis zum Erscheinen des Films verbleibe ich gespannt, aber skeptisch.


----------



## Kaeksch (14. November 2016)

Hat ja anscheinend nicht wirklich was mit dem Anime zu tun.
Sieht aber trotzdem interessant aus.


----------



## Worrel (14. November 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dank des nicht vorhandenen schauspielerischen Talents von Scarlett Johansson ...


Aha. Nun ja, jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Odin333 (14. November 2016)

Also wenn ich mir die Kommentare so durchlese bin ich heilfroh, dass ich weder Manga noch Anime kenne, ich finde den Trailer jedenfalls mehr als nur vielversprechend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dank des nicht vorhandenen schauspielerischen Talents


Da kennst du wohl Jessica Biel noch nicht.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Motoko ganz explizit kaukasische Modelle für ihren Körper bevorzugt. Ist also näher am Original, als wenn es eine Asiatin spielen würde.
Und wenn du Scarlett Johannson googlen musst, dann hast du die letzen Jahre aber wirklich unter einen Stein verbracht


----------



## Orzhov (14. November 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Weil Motoko ganz explizit kaukasische Modelle für ihren Körper bevorzugt. Ist also näher am Original, als wenn es eine Asiatin spielen würde.
> Und wenn du Scarlett Johannson googlen musst, dann hast du die letzen Jahre aber wirklich unter einen Stein verbracht



Das ist gut möglich. Ich wohne so ländlich das ich bis zum nächsten Kino 50 Kilometer fahren müsste.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist gut möglich. Ich wohne so ländlich das ich bis zum nächsten Kino 50 Kilometer fahren müsste.


 Und Fernsehen gibt es bei euch nicht? ^^ Internet nur dann, wenn ein Satellit für ne halbe Stunde Deinen Wohnort kreuzt? ^^  

Als wäre "Kino" die einzige Quelle für Filme, die neuer als 10-15 Jahre sind... ^^       Im Ernst: wenn du DIE erst googlen musst, dann vermutlich mindestens 80% aller "Tanten", die in den letzten 5-20 Jahren durch Filme bekannt wurden. Oder anders gesagt: wenn du eigentlich recht filminteressiert bist und somit auch normalerweise zurecht dich beschweren könntest, dass jemand "unbekanntes" eine größere Rolle bekommt, dann musst du echt sehr kurios per Zufall an deren Filmen vorbeigeschrammt sein.


----------



## Orzhov (15. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Fernsehen gibt es bei euch nicht? ^^ Internet nur dann, wenn ein Satellit für ne halbe Stunde Deinen Wohnort kreuzt? ^^
> 
> Als wäre "Kino" die einzige Quelle für Filme, die neuer als 10-15 Jahre sind... ^^       Im Ernst: wenn du DIE erst googlen musst, dann vermutlich mindestens 80% aller "Tanten", die in den letzten 5-20 Jahren durch Filme bekannt wurden. Oder anders gesagt: wenn du eigentlich recht filminteressiert bist und somit auch normalerweise zurecht dich beschweren könntest, dass jemand "unbekanntes" eine größere Rolle bekommt, dann musst du echt sehr kurios per Zufall an deren Filmen vorbeigeschrammt sein.



Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das hier Wlan noch traditionell von Hand geschnitzt wird. 
Spaß beiseite, das Internet ist hier leider noch immer so langsam das nichtmal Streamingdienste sinnvoll wären. Mir ist auch aufgefallen das ich einen Teil der Film in der die Dame zu sehen durchaus kenne, aber kaum welche davon wirklich gesehen habe. Dazu kommt das ich mich in den letzten Jahren wirklich so wenig für Filme aus der Hollywood-Ecke interessiere das ich mich noch nicht einmal bequemt habe den neuen Star Wars zu sehen.


----------



## michinebel (15. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man den Anime oder die Filme ansieht dann sehen weder Kusanagi noch Batou sonderlich asiatisch aus, bei Kusanagi weiß man ja das die Japanerin ist aber wie RoTTeN schon schrieb bevorzugt sie kaukasische Modelle, bei Batou weiß ich die Abstammung nicht hab auch auf die schnelle nichts gefunden man weiß das er mal für die CIA gearbeitet hat. Der Name Batou kommt ursprünglich aus dem französischem, also gut möglich das er keine japanischen Wurzeln hat.
Positiv sollte man noch sagen das sowohl Chief Aramaki also auch Togusa von Asiaten gespielt werden, einzig die Besetzung von Ishikawa find ich etwas seltsam wobei er auch im Anime nicht sehr asiatisch aussieht.


----------



## Exar-K (15. November 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Eine gute Adaption besteht meines Erachtens nicht einfach nur aus ein paar hübschen Bildern und einer angenehmen Musik.


Eine vernünftige Adaption wird es im Rahmen eines Films auch nie geben (besonders nicht von einer Staffel Stand Alone Complex).
1. Die Laufzeit eines Films ist deutlich zu kurz.
2. Der behandelte Stoff (Wirtschaft, Politik, Gesellschaft, Psychologie, Soziales, Kriminalistik, uvm) ist viel zu komplex/vielschichtig für ein Kinopublikum.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das hier Wlan noch traditionell von Hand geschnitzt wird.
> Spaß beiseite, das Internet ist hier leider noch immer so langsam das nichtmal Streamingdienste sinnvoll wären. Mir ist auch aufgefallen das ich einen Teil der Film in der die Dame zu sehen durchaus kenne, aber kaum welche davon wirklich gesehen habe. Dazu kommt das ich mich in den letzten Jahren wirklich so wenig für Filme aus der Hollywood-Ecke interessiere das ich mich noch nicht einmal bequemt habe den neuen Star Wars zu sehen.


 Wenn das so ist, dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn in einem neuen Film eine für Dich "Unbekannte" mitspielt und Du die erst googlen musst    Jennifer Lawrence, Kristen Stewart, Chloe Moretz, Emiliy Page, Emma Stone.... sagen die Dir irgendwas? Sind alles ziemlich erfolgreiche "Jungschauspielerinnen", Lawrence hat auch schon nen Oscar. Und damit ist nicht ein kleiner Sohn gemeint


----------



## Orzhov (15. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn in einem neuen Film eine für Dich "Unbekannte" mitspielt und Du die erst googlen musst    Jennifer Lawrence, Kristen Stewart, Chloe Moretz, Emiliy Page, Emma Stone.... sagen die Dir irgendwas? Sind alles ziemlich erfolgreiche "Jungschauspielerinnen", Lawrence hat auch schon nen Oscar. Und damit ist nicht ein kleiner Sohn gemeint



Ich mach das jetzt mal zur allgemeinen Belustigung ohne Google und nicht weil mein Namensgedächtnis eh kaum vorhanden ist. 

Jennifer Lawrence klingt so als ob sie die Frau von Martin Lawrence ist. Könnte auch die Tochter sein.
Kristen Stewart hat was mit Twilight zu tun denke ich.
Der Rest ist mir vollkommen unbekannt und ich weiß nur das der Name Emma Stone mich an Emma Watson erinnern.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Der Rest ist mir vollkommen unbekannt und ich weiß nur das der Name Emma Stone mich an Emma Watson erinnern.



Also mir würde nur eins beim Lesen der Namen einfallen und das wäre: Die würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.


----------



## michinebel (15. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt mal zur allgemeinen Belustigung ohne Google und nicht weil mein Namensgedächtnis eh kaum vorhanden ist.
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence klingt so als ob sie die Frau von Martin Lawrence ist. Könnte auch die Tochter sein.
> Kristen Stewart hat was mit Twilight zu tun denke ich.
> Der Rest ist mir vollkommen unbekannt und ich weiß nur das der Name Emma Stone mich an Emma Watson erinnern.



Immerhin eins richtig geraten. Aber das du von Jennifer Lawrence noch gar nichts gehört hast wundert mich.


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn in einem neuen Film eine für Dich "Unbekannte" mitspielt und Du die erst googlen musst    Jennifer Lawrence, Kristen Stewart, Chloe Moretz, Emiliy Page, Emma Stone.... sagen die Dir irgendwas? Sind alles ziemlich erfolgreiche "Jungschauspielerinnen", Lawrence hat auch schon nen Oscar. Und damit ist nicht ein kleiner Sohn gemeint


Ich kenn davon:
Emily Ellen Page aus Inception (und war die nicht auch in irgendeinem X-Men Teil mit dabei?)
Emma Stone aus Amazing Spiderman

Die anderen beiden sind nur Namen, die ich schon mal gehört/gelesen habe, zu denen mir aber keine einzige Rolle einfällt.



michinebel schrieb:


> Immerhin eins richtig geraten. Aber das du von Jennifer Lawrence noch gar nichts gehört hast wundert mich.


Mitunter bleibt ein Schauspieler/Name einfach nicht hängen oder man hat schlicht keinen Film mit demjenigen gesehen. Beispielsweise vom kürzlich verstorbenen Robert Vaughn habe ich lediglich die beiden Columbo Folgen gesehen. Seine anderen Filme sind komplett an mir vorbei gegangen.

Dank Wikipedia weiß ich jetzt auch, daß Jennifer Lawrence in X-Men Filmen mitgespielt hat. Ihr Name ist dabei aber nicht bei mir hängen geblieben.

Filme mit Kirsten Stewart habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gesehen.


=> Nur, weil ein Name bekannt ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß selbst Filminteressierte diesen Namen kennen/zuordnen können müssen.


----------



## Orzhov (15. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Also mir würde nur eins beim Lesen der Namen einfallen und das wäre: Die würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.



Dem könnte ich mich nicht anschließen, da nicht nur die Bettkante bereits gut gefüllt ist.


----------



## hawkytonk (15. November 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine vernünftige Adaption wird es im Rahmen eines Films auch nie geben (besonders nicht von einer Staffel Stand Alone Complex).
> 1. Die Laufzeit eines Films ist deutlich zu kurz.
> 2. Der behandelte Stoff (Wirtschaft, Politik, Gesellschaft, Psychologie, Soziales, Kriminalistik, uvm) ist viel zu komplex/vielschichtig für ein Kinopublikum.


zu 1.) Natürlich kann man weder die Komplexität eine kompletten Serie oder auch nur einer kompletten Staffel in einen einzigen Film bekommen (8h Verfilmungen oder so mal ausgenommen). Aber der Vergleich hinkt: Zum einen müsste - bzgl. der Handlung zum "Lachenden Mann" - gar nicht eine komplette Staffel untergebracht werden. So lange geht der genannte Handlungsstrang nun auch wieder nicht. Zum anderen ist die Frage eher: Ob man eine so komplexe Geschichte in einem einzigen Film unter bekommt. (Oder man könnte auch fragen, ob man die komplette Handlung von Herr der Ringe: Die Gefähren in einem max. 2 Stunden-Film unter bekäme.)
Bezüglich des Handlungsstrangs zum "Lachenden Mann" stellt sich bei dessen Umfang aber in der Tat die Frage, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, einen anderen Handlungsstrang (z. B. den des ersten Anime-Kinofilms) zu nehmen. Der erste GiTS Kinofilm ist ja - verglichen zum Ursprungsmaterial - auch gut gekürzt (mit weniger Charakteren und ohne Tachikoma) und mit kleinen Änderungen, aber trotzdem ein gute Adaption. Da passt auch die gegebene Spielzeit.

zu 2.) Wie gesagt, ist es alles eine Frage des Materials/des Handlungsstrangs, der umgesetzt werden soll. Notwendige Kürzungen, aus Budget-, Zeit- oder Handlungsgründen (Spannungsbogen) sind immer zu erwarten und spätestens bei Filmen (gegenüber Serien) normal. Trotzdem kann man (und muss man) bei einer guten Adaption die Treue zum Original erwarten können. Unnötige Änderungen, der Änderung willen, müssen nicht sein. (Ganz besonders du bist gemeint, 20th Century Fox.  )
Das da eine Verfilmung auch etwas kniffliger sein darf, haben schon gute Thriller/Krimis bewiesen, dass so etwas auch geguckt wird. Und wenn die Macher eine Handlung als zu komplex oder schwierig halten, dann könnten sie sich ja genau so gut weniger derart behaftetes Material für eine Verfilmung vornehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kenn davon:
> Emily Page aus Inception (und war die nicht auch in irgendeinem X-Men Teil mit dabei?)
> Emma Stone aus Amazing Spiderman
> 
> Die anderen beiden sind nur Namen, die ich schon mal gehört/gelesen habe, zu denen mir aber keine einzige Rolle einfällt.


 Das ist ja völlig okay, aber wenn man sich halt kaum Filme anschaut und die alle nicht kennt, oder wenn man sich auch einfach nur Namen nicht gut merkt, dann sollte man auch nicht in der Art meckern "warum ne Tante, die keiner kennt?", weil man dann gar nicht wissen kann, ob es nicht (wie hier) eine der bekanntesten, bestbezahlten und erfolgreichsten Darstellerinnen der letzten 10-15 Jahre ist    Aber das weiß er glaub ich selbst, dass das nicht so ganz durchdacht war   

 Lawrence zB ist vor allem durch "Tribute von Panem" bekannt, aber hat auch nen Oscar bekommen für "Silver Linings" und war auch bei einem x-Men dabei. Sie ist in den letzten Jahren auch WEIT vorne bei den Top-Verdienern aller Schauspielerinnen weltweit. Stewart könnte man aus mehreren Filmen kennen, vor allem Twilight (von denen ich keinen gesehen hab). Moretz ist zB aus den Kick-Ass-Filmen bekannt, aber auch ein paar andere - dürfte aber vermutlich die "unbekannteste" sein von den genannten, ist aber auch die jüngste. Aber an sich egal: wenn DIE einem zu unbekannt sind, dann wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt aus dem Stehgreif keine Schauspielerin bis um die 25, die ähnlich bekannt oder sogar bekannter wären. Und bei Johanssen, die die 30 ja überschritten hat, könnte man vielleicht noch Jessica Alba nennen als ähnlich bekannt bzw. vlt auch noch bekannter bei "Ü30", Emilia Clark (GoT) "darf" man auch noch nennen mit ihren 30 und wenn man Serien-Interessiert ist, oder Charlize Theron, Nicole Kidman, Angelina Jolie..... wobei die drei auch "schon" Ü40 sind. 

 manchmal kommt einem eine natürlich auch bekannt vor, nur weil man per Zufall gleich 3-4 Filme mit ihr gesehen hat, oder weil die zufällig in den persönlichen Top20-Filmen der letzten 1-24 Monate dabei war. Das ist dann aber oft rein subjektive Bekanntheit.





> => Nur, weil ein Name bekannt ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß selbst Filminteressierte diesen Namen kennen/zuordnen können müssen.


 nein, das sagt ja auch keiner. Ich selber merke mir Namen auch oft ganz schlecht, vor allem bei Regie. Aber wenn man Namen nicht gut drauf hat ODER selten Filme schaut, dann sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn für einem Film eine VERMEINTLICH Unbekannte angekündigt wird   


 So viel zu den 1st-world-problems...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Also mir würde nur eins beim Lesen der Namen einfallen und das wäre: Die würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.


Also bitte... Die eine steht auf Spinnen und die andere macht es sich mit nem Zauberstab... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also bitte... Die eine steht auf Spinnen und die andere macht es sich mit nem Zauberstab...


 also, bei Spinnen stand ich jetzt echt 20 Sekunden voll auf dem Schlauch, was das sein kann - dann fiel es mir ein. Wurde wohl durch Dunst verwirrt...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei Spinnen stand ich jetzt echt 20 Sekunden voll auf dem Schlauch, was das sein kann - dann fiel es mir ein. Wurde wohl durch Dunst verwirrt...



BTW: Jennifer Lawrence hat bereits in zwei X-Men Filmen Mystique gespielt und war mit Emily Page, Ellen Page gemeint oder Emily Paige?  Gott ich schau zu viele Filme ^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> BTW: Jennifer Lawrence hat bereits in zwei X-Men Filmen Mystique gespielt und war mit Emily Page, Ellen Page gemeint oder Emily Paige?  Gott ich schau zu viele Filme ^^


  Ich meinte Ellen Page. Wer soll denn wiederum Emily Paige sein? ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte Ellen Page. Wer soll denn wiederum Emily Paige sein? ^^




Ich antworte lieber nicht ^^


----------



## itchyinga (2. Dezember 2016)

Bin Riesenfan des/der Animes und war hypersekptisch, als es hieß, dass da eine Live Action Verfilmung kommt...und dann auch noch amerikanisiert. ABER ich war vom Trailer doch sehr angetan, auch wenn ich mir für den Major doch eine asiatische Darstellerin wünschen würden. Aber auch mit olle Scarlet sieht das gut aus. Ich hoffe, der Film hält, was der Trailer verspricht.


----------

